# Classic CC on iMac freeze's computer



## ajglazer (Nov 16, 2017)

Operating System: iMac 2007 running El Capitan
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC newest version

I can run the newest Classic CC version on my MacBook Pro running High Sierra but not on my iMac.

I upgraded the iMac to El Capitan from Yosemite after learning that the Classic CC needed minimum to have El Capitan on my iMac.

When I load the program it FREEZE's my whole computer. Nada. Nothing works but moving the mouse. Cannot even exit program with Opt-Cmd-Esc to force quit. Have to turn off computer and restart.

Does anyone know what is going on ?

Laura Shoe suggested I stop any 'sync' going on when it loads. But it freezes up and can't even do that. 

Allan Glazer


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2017)

That's a weird one Allan, but you must be fairly close to minimum spec, so possibly less surprising. Ok, try this... hold down the Opt key while starting LRClassic and see if it'll let you create a new catalog, rather than opening your normal one. If it does, import a few photos into it and see if that works.


----------



## ajglazer (Nov 18, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's a weird one Allan, but you must be fairly close to minimum spec, so possibly less surprising. Ok, try this... hold down the Opt key while starting LRClassic and see if it'll let you create a new catalog, rather than opening your normal one. If it does, import a few photos into it and see if that works.



I was able to figure out the problem. I first tried to uninstall LR Classic and reinstall it. Nothing changed. Then after restarting my computer that was frozen-up, I did use your suggestion and opened up a new catalog with NO pictures. I then discovered by going to preferences > performance > camera raw and unchecked the box for using the graphics processor, I could stop the program from freezing up my iMac. I guess my 10 yr old iMac running El Capitan has such an old graphics processor that by checking this box solved the problem by turning off the graphics card acceleration.  Interesting problem and solution. I hope this helps others who may run into this situation.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the update Allan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murray.cullen22 (Jun 2, 2019)

I have a similar problem. When my partner clicked on an image in the catalogue to view a larger version, the iMac froze and there was the familiar small rainbow ball circulating. This did not stop using all usual methods but I had to force quit Lightroom, then force quit photoshop then turn the computer off at the power switch. Upon opening everything again it seem to work now, but this is the second time this has happened. Any suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi Murray, welcome to the forum!

Where are your catalog and photos stored? My first thought was a hard drive issue.


----------

